# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  Installing Microsoft Office 2007 in Ubuntu 8.04/8.10/9.04 using Wine 1.1.12 to 16

## jhoeijao

* UPDATED POST: (August 18, 2009)
*
Since the day of the release of Wine version 1.1.24 the regression issue was resolved and probably future versions (1.1.24+) will do the same. 

The guide is just a summary of all the online guides that I have tried and to be honest many of those guides gave me so many headaches for the simple reason, *"I'm a newbie to UBUNTU"*. So I've decided to join in this forum last May 2009 and made a simple guide that's especially made for newbies like me.

Thanks to all the online guides that helped me formulate this simple guide all the credits must be given to all of you..
*
HERE ARE THE STEPS:
*
*A. WINE CHECK/VERSION CHECK*-to check if you have installed wine already or check the version of your wine

Click     Application>Accessories>Terminal On the Terminal     window type ‘wine --version’ Note:
 If you have not     installed wine yet you will receive this message The program 'wine' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install wine bash: wine: command not found then you may     proceed to *STEP D*_._ If your wine version is 1.1.12 to 1.1.16 or 1.1.24+ then you may proceed to *STEP C
*
*
  B. UNINSTALL WINE*-If the version of your wine is 1.1.11 below, 1.1.17 to 1.1.23 you will not be able to install MSOffice 2007 due to regression so you have to uninstall this by following the steps:
Click         System>Administration>Synaptic Package ManagerOn the Synaptic Package Manager window type ‘Wine” on Search scroll down look for Wine right click on it and click Mark for Complete Removal>Apply>Reload>Close “OR”Type 

```
sudo apt-get remove wine
```

 in your terminal window. (I prefer this one because this is faster compared in using Synaptic Package Manager)*C. DELETE WINE FOLDER
*- this step will delete your wine folder which means all programs you installed through wine will also be deleted. 

Click Places>Home Folder press CTRL+H to unhide .wine folder and press delete or type 

```
rm -rf ~./wine
```

 in your terminal window.*D. INSTALL WINE
**-* Wine is a translation layer (a program loader) capable of running Windows applications on Linux and other POSIX compatible operating systems.
Download wine from this site     http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html     and click your desired version (1.1.12 – 1.1.16 or 1.1.24+)After downloading     double click the file and install it if a warning message like this_ 'A     later version is available in a "software channel"_ will appear just click ok and install.Note:
If your operating system (OS) is a fresh or newly installed you need to click System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager and click Reload to update the necessary files needed in installing wine.
*E. INSTALL MICROSOFT OFFICE* *2007*
Insert your Microsoft Office 2007 installer on your CD-ROM look for the file named 'setup.exe' right click on it and click open with other application choose Wine Windows Program Loader.On the setup window type the license key click Continue and Install or you may click Customize and choose the applications you want and Install.Note: 
Please do not         proceed to *STEP F* if you failed on this step.
* 
F. INSTALL WINETRICKS
*- A useful tool for using common workarounds to current deficiencies in Wine. 
Install winetricks by openning your terminal and type sudo wget www.kegel.com/wine/winetricksInstall cabextract to  extract the contents of Microsoft cabinet archives 

```
sudo apt-get install cabextract
```

Install the following:

*corefronts*           - installs MS Arial, Courier and Times fonts;*tahoma*                  - installs tahoma fonts;*vcrun2005sp1*     - installs MS Visual C++ 2005 sp1 libraries; and*wsh56js*                - installs MS Windows scripting 5.6, jscript only, no script 

```
sh winetricks corefonts tahoma vcrun2005sp1 wsh56js
```

*G. CONFIGURE WINE* - to be able to run programs properly like MS PowerPoint you need to configure wine 

Click     Applications>Wine>Configure Wine or type 

```
winecfg
```

 on your     terminal windowOn the Libraries Tab     type ‘riched20’ click add and type ‘usp10’ and click again.Highlight or click     'riched20' and click Edit change it to ‘Native windows’ then     click Apply and Ok.*H. TEST MICROSOFT OFFICE*
Open Microsoft Office Word 2007. Applications>Wine>Programs>Microsoft Office> Microsoft Office Word 2007 and your done!*I. REBOOT COMPUTER
*- to be able update menus*

SOLUTIONS TO COMMON ISSUES:*Read this first before asking for help with wine by admin http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885111* I want to use old versions where can I download it?*
-Use wine for Ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10 but I suggest that you use the latest version visit http://www.winehq.org/
*I'm using an older version of Ubuntu will my MSOffice installation be affected if I will upgrade it?*
- There's a big tendency but if that's the case then I suggest do the installation again.
* I'm working on Step E but then it suddenly stopped, what will I do?*
- if the installation stopped on *Step E* make sure that you did not miss any step before it  but if you're sure that you did all the steps right then my assumption is it's a hardware related problem try to use a different installation media.
to be continued...

to all the visitors of the guide please help me enumerate common issues in installing MSOffice 2007 and its possible solutions.

Thank you.

*ORIGINAL POST: (May 30, 2009)**
1st REVISION: (June 29, 2009)*

----------


## hyperdude111

Installing office 2007 in wine is quite easy and on the latest versions it is fully supported.

----------


## jhoeijao

> Installing office 2007 in wine is quite easy and on the latest versions it is fully supported.


I will try upgrading wine after using the guide above. If it will work. then I'll update the guide. Thanks for the info anyway.

----------


## Sef

Moved to the WINE Forum.

----------


## NightMKoder

> Installing office 2007 in wine is quite easy and on the latest versions it is fully supported.


There is a regression in wine 1.1.17-1.1.22 (and probably 23) that won't let you install wine on those versions. You can RUN office apps under those versions (in fact copy/paste support improved A LOT in 1.1.22), but you just can't install it.

----------


## jhoeijao

> Moved to the WINE Forum.


Thanks for moving my post in Wine forum. I'm trying to find a way how to move this but I guess only moderators can do that.

----------


## monchedeng

How can you get the right wine version for jaunty?

----------


## jhoeijao

> How can you get the right wine version for jaunty?


Try using Wine for Ubuntu 8.04 because Jaunty doesn't have wine version lower than 1.1.18. I'm using Jaunty right now wine version 1.1.14.

By the way thanks for reminding me about this I'll update my guide.

----------


## Pooven

Excellent post! I was trying for the longest time to setup Office 2007 and it finally works  :Smile: 

Though I've noticed that PowerPoint acts up if I try to draw an arrow between shapes... kinda sad but I'm just really happy that Word 2007 works so well! Thank you ever so much!

I tried upgrading wine after installing Office and Office stopped working... just btw... so yeah, I'm sticking with wine 1.1.16

----------


## jhoeijao

> Excellent post! I was trying for the longest time to setup Office 2007 and it finally works 
> 
> Though I've noticed that PowerPoint acts up if I try to draw an arrow between shapes... kinda sad but I'm just really happy that Word 2007 works so well! Thank you ever so much!
> 
> I tried upgrading wine after installing Office and Office stopped working... just btw... so yeah, I'm sticking with wine 1.1.16


You're welcome.

----------


## safarin

Cool... Thank you. My one week problem solved!  :Smile:

----------


## jhoeijao

> Cool... Thank you. My one week problem solved!


You're welcome.

It's good that you took only a week to solve your problem if my memory serves me right it took me a month and a half to solve my problem before and this guide is the result of that one and a half month of researching.

----------


## BenTX

Hello *jhoeijao*, I followed your guide, and it worked flawlessly, thanks for posting this!

Here are a few questions I have as I compare this installation to a similar one on my Windows box:
I would like to download/install Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (or the latest SP), however after researching the forums, I have not found a solution on how to do this. Let me know if you can help.I had the option of saving a document as a PDF from within the menu in Word 2007, now, in its place I see "Find add-ins for other file formats". How do I get this option back? or is this related to the lack of Office SP3?When I open a Word document originally composed in Windows, text that was originally bolded, does not "appear" bolded on my Linux box. However, when I select the text, the toolbar up top indicates it *IS* bolded. How do I fix this?Again, when I open a 15 page Word doc originally composed in Windows, the formatting of the whole document is different, i.e. placement of text, pictures, tables, etc are in different areas of the document. How do I get my Word doc to "look" the same as it did on my Windows box? or is this possible?

Thanks again,
Ben

----------

